# Naval Stuka



## pampa14 (Jun 30, 2014)

The Ju 87 C was a version of the famous dive bomber Stuka proposal to operate with German aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin. The link below provides more information and pictures of this unusual version of the Ju 87 Stuka:

Aviação em Floripa: Stuka naval


Hope you enjoy and I count on your visit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2014)

Excellent! That's the most pics of this version I have ever seen.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 30, 2014)

Never knew they were launched. Thanks once again Pampa.

Geo


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 30, 2014)

Launched yep, but not from the Graf Spree Carrier, I think a test catapult was used on remodelled obselete ship, like a seaplane tender or a 'steamer'. As far as I know the Kriegmarine carrier(s) were unfunished, but possible not cut up and mat'l recycled into other weapons and armour etc until after the war, if at all, unless the Soviets towed it/them for 'reclamation and re-alocation'.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2014)

Catapault tests were conducted on a modified barge that had copies of the Graf Zeppelin's catapault system. The Navalized Bf109 and Ju87 were tested from this barge.

There is even film footage of the tests found online at places like youtube.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> Launched yep, but not from the Graf Spree Carrier, I think a test catapult was used on remodelled obselete ship, like a seaplane tender or a 'steamer'. As far as I know the Kriegmarine carrier(s) were unfunished, but possible not cut up and mat'l recycled into other weapons and armour etc until after the war, if at all, unless the Soviets towed it/them for 'reclamation and re-alocation'.



"Graf Zeppelin" Rediscovered: Hitler's Showpiece Aircraft Carrier Found - SPIEGEL ONLINE

German aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

